# Broccoli and Cheese Frittata



## Cat1964 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm going to make a Broccoli and Cheese Frittata for lunch tomorrow. Has anyone else made one? If so do you part cook the broccoli or do you put it raw into the frittata. And if you put it raw into the frittata how fine does it need to be chopped?


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds yummy!  I haven't done a frittata for ages - must do some soon.  It's up to you whether you cook the broccoli first - if putting it in raw, you'll need to chop it quite finely.  If cooking first, boil or steam for just a couple of minutes and then cut into smallish florets.  Enjoy.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 5, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Sounds yummy!  I haven't done a frittata for ages - must do some soon.  It's up to you whether you cook the broccoli first - if putting it in raw, you'll need to chop it quite finely.  If cooking first, boil or steam for just a couple of minutes and then cut into smallish florets.  Enjoy.



Thanks LeeLee a few of us in work take it in turns to do lunch one day a week. My day is a Wednesday. Pretty challenging for us all considering one of us is diabetic (me) and one of us is vegetarian. I racked my brains today and came up with frittata. Never made one before but really want to try it. I think it should be good. Last week I made veggie chilli with quorn and brown rice....so good.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 5, 2013)

I also use similar ingredients to make batches of crustless quiches.  I'll post a recipe shortly.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm going to make it first thing in the morning. Can I chop up the broccoli tonight to save time?


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, prep as much as you can in advance.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 5, 2013)

Will do thank you so much LeeLee x


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, I made broccoli, onion, red pepper and cheese frittata. It's just out of the oven and looks and smells lovely. My first attempt, pretty proud of myself really.  lunchtime will tell if it tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 6, 2013)

Well done Cat, I hope your colleagues are suitably impressed.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 6, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Well done Cat, I hope your colleagues are suitably impressed.



Hope so LeeLee x


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2013)

Wish me luck I'm making stuffed aubergines with ratatouille and sweet potato chips tonight, suffice to say only for me lol

Hope it turns out ok cat


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds yummy Steff, make sure you tell us how it turns out.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> Wish me luck I'm making stuffed aubergines with ratatouille and sweet potato chips tonight, suffice to say only for me lol
> 
> Hope it turns out ok cat




That sounds delish Steff.  post a pic if you can.

My frittata looks nice and is now portioned up in containers. Just hope they like it. Anyway must go, I can hear work a calling. Have a nice day LeeLee and Steff x


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2013)

Will do ll

I'll try cat lol


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well the frittata was a great success. One of the girls said it was the first time she had tried frittata and it was so good that she is going to make a frittata tonight for her dinner. One of the other girls brought the container back to me and asked when are you making me this for my lunch again? As well as it being the first time I have made frittata it was also the first time I had ever tried it. It was very nice. Funnily enough I checked my BG before lunch and it was at 7.4. I checked after lunch and my BG was 5.7!!!  My lowest reading ever.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Well the frittata was a great success. One of the girls said it was the first time she had tried frittata and it was so good that she is going to make a frittata tonight for her dinner. One of the other girls brought the container back to me and asked when are you making me this for my lunch again? As well as it being the first time I have made frittata it was also the first time I had ever tried it. It was very nice. Funnily enough I checked my BG before lunch and it was at 7.4. I checked after lunch and my BG was 5.7!!!  My lowest reading ever.



Sounds like an all round success! Well done Cat!


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 6, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like an all round success! Well done Cat!



Thank you....now if only my waking BG could be 5.7.....hmmmm!


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't you just love it when a plan comes together?  Well done Cat.


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 6, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Don't you just love it when a plan comes together?  Well done Cat.



Thanks LeeLee, I think frittatas are going to become a regular on my lunch or dinner menus now


----------



## Steff (Mar 6, 2013)

Yikes! Tea was a dramatic change lol brought home some pea soup from work, tum is abit fragile


----------



## Cat1964 (Mar 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yikes! Tea was a dramatic change lol brought home some pea soup from work, tum is abit fragile



That's a shame Steff hope you feel better soon. Dinner for us tonight was stir fry with chicken, onions, bean sprouts, mange tout and noodles. Good thing is I don't put sauces in it and hubby and daughter still like it.


----------



## Helenp479 (Sep 10, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I'm going to make a Broccoli and Cheese Frittata for lunch tomorrow. Has anyone else made one? If so do you part cook the broccoli or do you put it raw into the frittata. And if you put it raw into the frittata how fine does it need to be chopped?



what is a frittata please I have heard of it but never had one I would love to know what it is and how to make one as I did the crustless quiche that LeeLee told me about and love it been making more last weekend.

Helen


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 10, 2013)

It's very similar to the quiche recipe, but cooked in a frying pan over a low heat and then grilled to brown the top.  Similar to Spanish Omelette or Tortilla (not the Mexican kind).


----------



## Helenp479 (Sep 10, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> It's very similar to the quiche recipe, but cooked in a frying pan over a low heat and then grilled to brown the top.  Similar to Spanish Omelette or Tortilla (not the Mexican kind).



ah I get it now thank you LeeLee


----------

